# Facing problem with adjustment brush



## icethrone (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello,
i Just format my PC, and reinstall my lightroom 3.4.1 64 bit.
previously, it work just fine.
But now, i'm facing an issues regarding to the adjustment brush.

Now, every time after i release (mouse click) or complete my 1st selection by using adjustment brush, it will automatically change to new Pin on my next selection, it is very annoying when i need to precisely choose the mask.

Previously i can continue to masking on the same pin even i release my 1st selection, and use the new Pin until i manually click on the new function.


Can anyone tell me what should i do to get back previous setting?


----------



## icethrone (Apr 15, 2012)

i just found out it will auto set as new Pin when i start to drag around the selection


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi icethrone, welcome to the forum!

So just explain a little more about what's happening?  It's starting a new pin when you drag around?


----------



## icethrone (Apr 16, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi icethrone, welcome to the forum!
> 
> So just explain a little more about what's happening?  It's starting a new pin when you drag around?



Thanks Victoria.

I just reformat my Window 7 64bit, Previously my lighroom 3.4.1 work just fine with the same operating system (window 7 64 bit),
but recently after my reformat, my adjustment brush don't work like previously.
As normal, once we make an selection on a picture with adjustment brush, this action will create a Pin, and you can continue to add other selection into the same pin as long as you don't click on new Pin.
But now, every time i make a selection (move the mouse cursor) with adjustment brush, it will straight away jump to new pin for my next selection.
It is very headache when i have some complicated area to select, specially come to zoom in selection.

after trying all the option and settings, i found that after i run Lightroom 3.4.1 in administrator mode, everything work just fine.
you have any idea what cause this scenario?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2012)

Very odd!  No, I'm not sure what was causing it, but I'm really pleased you found a solution.


----------



## icethrone (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks


----------

